# Lightning  Protection  Designs



## north star (Feb 14, 2018)

*= >*

Greetings all !

I have a military project where the RDP has submitted "very minimal"
information related to installing some Lightning Protection suppressors
and associated components.......The project is located in the
Southeastern U.S.

*QUESTION # 1:*  When Lightning Protection is proposed for projects
in your jurisdiction; whether they are Residential or Commercial, what
requirements do you have that provide you with information enough
to review for compliance [  i.e. - plans, ...a listing of all components,
...a listing of all applicable Standards & Codes, ...that any information
submitted to you be designed by an RDP, or one who simply draws
plans, or an Electrical Contractor, or a homeowner who has been
down to the local Big Box Store, or other  ] ?

*QUESTION # 2:*  How do you determine that Lightning Protection is
"required"  vs. "recommended" ?........Is Lightning Protection really
needed in your jurisdiction, on various projects ?

*QUESTION # 3:*  If Lightning Protection is being recommended by
installing Suppressors, how does an RDP or anyone else arrive at
the type and size of Suppressors to install ?

*QUESTION # 4:*  There are some "audible warning devices" out
in the market, that sound when the conditions in the atmosphere
change, similar to a Tornado Early Warning Device........Are these
audible devices credible, and should they be part of a designed
Lightning Protection System ?

In a basic search on the World Wide Webby, ...the Southeastern
U.S. and Florida specifically, has the highest number of lightning
strikes in the U.S.......If lightning protection is really needed, how
come more structures do not have some type of protection ?

Thanks for any input !

*< =*


----------



## cda (Feb 14, 2018)

north star said:


> *= >*
> 
> Greetings all !
> 
> ...




Cost?

The ahj does not require it?

The question do you do complete exterior building protection with the rooster on the roof,

Or just wiring system protection??

From what I hear either may or may not work.


----------



## north star (Feb 15, 2018)

*$ ~ $*

The military is the AHJ, and their Leadership has asked for a review
of plans & specs. on some "proposed" Lightning Protection, on some
electrical systems & components at a Weapons Firing Range.
Specifically, for the Electronic Systems that operate & control
automated targets  [  i.e. - a computer system, associated cables,
various control boxes, etc.  ].

The submitted plans have one line regarding the "installation of surge
protection devices ( SPD's ) and misc. associated cables".

I am gathering information to respond with Comments to the RDP.

*$ ~ $*


----------



## Sleepy (Feb 15, 2018)

Check out UFC 3-575-01, Lightning and Static Electricity Protection Systems.  There is even a section on protection for target control systems.


----------



## north star (Feb 15, 2018)

*$ ~ $*

Thanks **cda**  &  **Sleepy**  for your input !   

*$ ~ $*


----------



## cda (Feb 15, 2018)

Dang Uncle Sam has a plan for everything


----------

